# How Does Your Phone Look



## Gizmo

What does your phone's launcher look. I will start with mine 







Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

How do I do this thingy


----------



## Gizmo

What phone do you have Annemarie?


----------



## annemarievdh

Gizmo said:


> What phone do you have Annemarie?



a iPhone 1


----------



## Gizmo

Press those two at the same time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

And thnx to @Gizmo, here is mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Do exactly the same with Android phone, here's mine:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Oops forget to make it smaller

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

i also use DU booster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This is how mine looks locked:

K





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

unlocked




Locked






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

iPhone - 
Nothing fancy
Contacts, Calendar and Notes are on the right hand side so it's easier to select them with my left hand
(although I am right-handed, strangely, I usually hold my phone in my left hand)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Mine looks like a stock iphone screen, and I like it that way ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Nice and simple on the surface. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

crack2483 said:


> Nice and simple on the surface.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Nice, do people still use BBM

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

To be able to vape with your right hand I suppose @Silver.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

Locked 





Unlocked





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Gizmo said:


> Nice, do people still use BBM



Lol. Got it when it released on android. Think I sent maybe 2 msgs and never bothered to remove it, but thanks for reminding me 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> To be able to vape with your right hand I suppose @Silver.
> 
> Send from Android device using Tapatalk



LOL @johan
No actually, I find I also usually vape with my left hand as well.
I think it has to do with a few factors.
One is driving in my car - if I hold my phone to dial a number I use my left hand - same with vaping
Also, at my computer station, I have my vaping gear on the left hand side - so I can vape with my left hand and use the mouse with my right hand.
I guess its just a habit that has stuck.

Incidentally, a bit off topic here - its still early days - but I prefer firing the REO with my left hand forefinger "around the back of the device" - so it works well for the left hand. I find it more comfortable than using the thumb of the right hand. (At least with the Mini that is)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

crack2483 said:


> Nice and simple on the surface.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Note 3 ?


----------



## crack2483

Zodiac said:


> Note 3 ?


Yip.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

crack2483 said:


> Yip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Mine too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

crack2483 said:


> Yip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Best phone ever!!!!

Lock Screen



Home Screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Gizmo said:


> What does your phone's launcher look. I will start with mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


What widget are you using around the clock?


----------



## MurderDoll

Unlocked.


----------



## Keyaam

I would be nervous if my battery shows 1%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

iKeyaam said:


> I would be nervous if my battery shows 1%


Vape batteries are charging, that takes preference

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo

Lol

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

RevnLucky7 said:


>



Must be Oscars phone 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

You guys got me pimping bad now....






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Nice screen @JB1987 
Can you add your location to your preferences under your avatar.


----------



## Gizmo

JB1987 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Same phone snap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Silver said:


> Nice screen @JB1987
> Can you add your location to your preferences under your avatar.



Thanks @Silver , and done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mklops

Lock screen






Home screen







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Too much Android!

I'll fix that

Locked:




Unlocked:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

im trying to take a pic of my blackberry by pressing the power button and the menu button, but its not working 

i guess this pic will have to suffice

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Fun to see what everyone's phone looks like, gives you a bit more on who and what everyone is.

This is mine when locked.


----------



## Mklops

crack2483 said:


> Nice and simple on the surface.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
@crack2483 what is that button between your phone and camera icon?

Got a note 3 aswell but never seen that before. plus your file icons look different, are you and @Stroodlepuff running theme apps or somthing similar?


----------



## thekeeperza

Mklops said:


> @crack2483 what is that button between your phone and camera icon?
> 
> Got a note 3 aswell but never seen that before. plus your file icons look different, are you and @Stroodlepuff running theme apps or somthing similar?


Apps button - mine was installed with Nova Launcher I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops

It is, I though t for a minute that my phones software was out of date and not picking up a new update

Havent really messed around with customisation but just checked out Nova, looks pretty cool; will download it tonight! Thanx @thekeeperza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Mine looks like this






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RIEFY

and mine






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Cape vaping supplies said:


> and mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Erm you have at least one missed call and possibly a voicemail as well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

Just to bolster the only OS that actually works like it should 




??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

On topic, just a warning to others, I spilled some juice on my phone yesterday which I wiped off, but some of it got in behind the cover which I missed. This morning I noticed that the cover was warped completely out of shape. I surmise that the clear plastic iphone cover and my VK Wacky Wicks decided to do the dirty overnight. 

Fortunately, I have a backup cover in black. (Hell they don't call me smart Alex for nothing)??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Wacky Wicks is a confirmed plastic tank killer. Please be warned guys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Gizmo said:


> Wacky Wicks is a confirmed plastic tank killer. Please be warned guys



Nooooooo!!!! It's my favorite


----------



## Gizmo

That also includes banana.. Just so you guys know. The product pages have been updated

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

I,m so glad the Creator decided to make my mouth & lungs out of flesh and not plastic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Mklops said:


> It is, I though t for a minute that my phones software was out of date and not picking up a new update
> 
> Havent really messed around with customisation but just checked out Nova, looks pretty cool; will download it tonight! Thanx @thekeeperza



Im using Go Launcher  Nova is also sick though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

Locked




Home


----------



## Mklops

Stroodlepuff said:


> Im using Go Launcher  Nova is also sick though


 
Will check both out thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------



## MurderDoll

Mklops said:


> Lock screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Love it! 

You gotta share!


----------



## MurderDoll

Double post.


----------



## shabbar




----------



## Snakeza

Home screen and lock screen


----------



## Mklops

MurderDoll said:


> Love it!
> 
> You gotta share!


 
Hehe Thanks @MurderDoll send me a pm with your number and I can whatsapp a couple of things to you!

Got a few tracks from the games to that I use for notifications (Codec sound) and alarms (Encounter theme) and ringtones (MGS4 intro theme) but dont know if you can whatsapp those

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shaun

Lock screen




Home screen





Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporeon

Gizmo said:


> What does your phone's launcher look. I will start with mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Absolutely love those widgets! What are they? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Zegee said:


> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


What is that and where did you get it?!?


----------



## Zegee

Lol android with wp8 launcher

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## BhavZ

Zegee said:


> Lol android with wp8 launcher
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


can you please post a play store link, thanks


----------



## Zegee

BhavZ said:


> can you please post a play store link, thanks


launcher 8 pro can't share to tap a talk from store

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## BhavZ

Zegee said:


> launcher 8 pro can't share to tap a talk from store
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Thanks dude


----------



## Die Kriek

Looks awesome, but why not just get WP8?


----------

